# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  E. Anthonyi Tads...HELP!!!!

## bshmerlie

Two weeks ago I got a pair of E. Anthonyi "Santa Isabel" and they are in a temporary tank while I'm setting up a larger one for them. Next thing I know "Dad" is carrying around two tads on his back. Doesn't he know I'm not ready for them?  :Big Grin:  He does have a water dish to deposit them into but I'm not ready for them after that. I don't have any almond leaves or anything like that to make tadpole tea.  I do have some Blackwater Extract that I got at the January Super show.  Can I use that or what do you guys recommend? I guess it was kind of stupid of me to think they'd wait until I had everything ready to go.  Dad has gone in and out of the water dish a few times but they don't seem to get off. Strange I didn't see the eggs... I've looked all over.  Well, at least there are only two of them to worry about.   :Frog Surprise:  I'll try and get a picture of him with the tads if I can but he's being a little protective and hides when get my camera out.

----------


## Don

Congrats on the tads Cheri.
   Hopefully one of our breeder friends can help you with this.

----------


## bshmerlie

There's a guy named Brian who breeds E. Anthonyi who lives about 15 minutes from me. I've left him a message to see if I can come over to see his tad setup but being its a holiday I'm not sure if I'll hear back from him today.  I was planning on visiting him when I got the chance but I guess Tony (male) and Isabel (female) are on their own time schedule. :Big Grin:   I hope my two Veradero don't get frisky just yet.  All the rest of my other darts are just babies right now so I have plenty of time before I have to worry about them.

----------


## bshmerlie

Okay he dropped them off in the water dish.  They don't move very much. Are they supposed to? Should I leave them in the dish or move them to a separate container? Where is everybody today?

----------


## berksmike

If youve not got almond leaves you can use oak leaves or black alder cones to make the tea or even standard redbush tea teabags

----------


## bshmerlie

Well, here's what I've got.  The blackwater extract is on the left.  I don't think these are oak leaves, but this is all the leaves I've got.  They were sold as leaf litter.  We don't drink tea in California. :Big Grin:  And I doubt they'll have that brand of tea here, but is it a specific flavor?

----------


## bshmerlie

oopps forgot the pictures.

----------


## John Clare

You can use blackwater extract - I do.  Just put a good squirt in a few litres (a gallon for example) so the water is distinctly tinted and you're good to go.  The tadpole bites are fine food.  A good pelleted fish food like I recommend in my thread on raising tinctorius is a smart addition to their diet.

And congratulations!!!

----------


## Ebony

How exciting Cheri  :Frog Smile:  ..Congratulations  :Big Applause:

----------


## bshmerlie

> How exciting Cheri  ..Congratulations


Yes, it was very exciting. It was neat to watch him sitting in the water dish wiggling his legs as they slid off into the water.  They are very tiny.

----------


## Amy

Yay!! Congrats!!

----------


## berksmike

It will be the first of many I bet - these guys never stop once they have started! 
They prob wont eat for a couple of days until they absorb their yolk sac but I feed mine a mixture of tadpole bites, tropical fish flake, freeze dried bloodworm and sinking spirolina granules (all got off ebay!). They will take livefoods like vinegar eels and microworm too but I mostly rely on the dry food.

Good luck!

----------


## bshmerlie

Thanks Mike.  Your article was the first place I went to when I saw he was carrying around the tads.  You're a big help...thanks for letting us post your article in the care section.  It is the best care article for these frogs that I have seen anywhere on the internet....and trust me I think I read them all yesterday.  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

That is so cool that you got to watch 'dad' in action - sweet!!  I guess that's one way to double your frog count ~

Congratulations, and get their new digs ready asap!

----------


## bshmerlie

I found some more eggs this morning.  There are about 6-8 eggs in a film canister he's guarding.  I'm going to leave them there and let him take them to the water dish.  This time I'm going to see if I can get a picture or video of him transporting them. :Big Grin:

----------


## Amy

That is so neat!!  I hope you catch him in the act!

----------


## Don

> I found some more eggs this morning. There are about 6-8 eggs in a film canister he's guarding. I'm going to leave them there and let him take them to the water dish. This time I'm going to see if I can get a picture or video of him transporting them.


OK, whos more excited.... you or dad?
    Pretty awesome Cheri

----------


## bshmerlie

> OK, whos more excited.... you or dad?
> Pretty awesome Cheri


I don't know its a toss up. I'm pretty giddy when I see them ...but he also carries the tads around for a couple of hours before he takes them to the water bowl. Don't tell me he's not bragging.  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

He's an active lil dude, isn't he?  Doesn't he know that carrying them around so long will get old after a few dozen tads?  Too funny!!

----------


## berksmike

> Thanks Mike. Your article was the first place I went to when I saw he was carrying around the tads. You're a big help...thanks for letting us post your article in the care section. It is the best care article for these frogs that I have seen anywhere on the internet....and trust me I think I read them all yesterday.


Thats very kind Cheri than you.
Well I'm sure you'll have plenty of oppurtunity - these guys dont stop breeding lol

----------


## bshmerlie

> Thats very kind Cheri than you.
> Well I'm sure you'll have plenty of oppurtunity - these guys dont stop breeding lol


Im very serious about what I said, yours is by far the best article out there.  And you are absolutely right.  They go from one clutch to another. They are baby making machines. Should I separate them at some point or will they stop on their own and take a break?

----------


## berksmike

You can stop them by reducing misting and feeding but they should be ok if their food is well supplemented.

----------


## bshmerlie

> You can stop them by reducing misting and feeding but they should be ok if their food is well supplemented.


Right now Im doing the Repalshy calcium plus and the Super pig once daily.

----------


## Brit

Congrats on the tads Cheri! I bet they'll grow big and strong just like the rest of your frogs.  :Smile:  It must be so exciting, I hope I get to experience my own tads one day.  :Smile:  Keep up the good work!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Man...I missed the tad transport on this last clutch.  I came back from a trip and they were already in the water dish when I got home.  I was hoping to get a video.  Should I keep all the tads from each clutch separate?  Or can they go into the same container as the last two?

----------


## berksmike

I raise all my clutches communally with no problems. If you can establish who produced each clutch you could try and establish lineage etc but I have not been able to do so with a 3:3 breeding group.

----------


## bshmerlie

Well I only have one pair so that is not an issue.  I just didn't know if larger tads would bother the smaller ones.

----------


## bshmerlie

I can't even imagine how many tads you'd have from three females.  Yikes!

----------


## berksmike

A lot lol 

Ive never had problems with tads communally - as long as they are given enough food and lots of vegetation. Afew oak and/or indian almond leaves on the bottom of the tadpole tank helps as well.
I have also used salvinia auriculata very succesfully as well - its a floating plant that is excellent for froglets to pull themselves out of the water - even better than sloping the tank.

----------


## bshmerlie

Well I found another clutch of about ten eggs this morning and four more tads in the water dish tonight when I got home. So Tony and Isabel have been very busy.  So that's brings the total to ten tads and ten eggs. Also it looks like Eddie and Vera (my Varadero) may be kicking out some of their own.  Eddie has been guarding this one canister for the last day and a half. He wont move out of the way so I can't see for sure but hopefully.  I'll keep you posted.  He just sits in there and sings. I thought they liked vertical surfaces but this cup is angled so I don't know for sure. Hopefully when I feed them in the morning he'll come out and I can get a better look.

----------


## Amy

You have some very busy frogs LOL

----------


## chrisf

Can you post the link to the care sheet?..I can't seem to find it(Anthonyi)..thanks

----------


## Cory

http://www.frogforum.net/content.php...bates-anthonyi) Here you go.

----------


## chrisf

Thank you!

----------

